# can someone reccommend a gravel cleaner??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought one for my tank but think I should of maybe spent abit more as it just sucks the water up about 2ins then dumps everything back in the tank. What would be a decent one to get for my little tank?? (I tend to buy most stuff online if I can).


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

what gravel do you have?

I have sand in mine and ive discovered the best way to get the crap out is to scoop up a load of sand in a net, then shake it gently. All the sand goes back but the crap stays in the net. Its handy cos Eric poops quite alot.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive got pea gravel and its quite heavily planted so Im thinking I will need to tip toe round the planting!!


----------

